# بالفيديو شرح عن مكيف السيارة والمكيفات الاخرى وطرق شحنها بالفريون



## رائد حمامرة (23 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

في المشاركة 41 يوجد

بالفيديو شرح عن مكيف السيارة والمكيفات الاخرى وطرق شحنها بالفريون وموضوعات اخرى


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-5.html]


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 يوليو 2009)

تنويه : الشرح باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## اديب اديب (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (2 أغسطس 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I_JABIA (3 أغسطس 2009)

يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية.


----------



## I_JABIA (3 أغسطس 2009)

كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف السيارات و أسبابها عموما ؟
ارجو من الاخوه الرد السريع 
اخوكم ابراهيم جابية فني تكييف وتبريد جديد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 أغسطس 2009)

نبذة عن صيانة منظومة تبريد السيارة
1- التاكد من عدم وجود تسريب بالغاز و ذلك بضغط المنظومة بغار النتروجين و فحص جميع
التوصيلات بين الانابيب و منطق كبس النبوب المطاطي مع وصلات الانابيب الالمنيوم او الحديد
و فحص جبنة الضاغط الكومبريسر و التاكد من عدم وجود تسريب
2- استبدال فلتر الغاز
3- التاكد من المنظومة الكهربائية تعمل بشكل صحيح و متكامل
4- عمل فاكيوم للمنومة و ذلك بجهاز سحب الهواء 
5- التاكد من نوع الغاز اذا كان r12 او r134a
6- شحن الغاز الى ان يصل المقيلس الى 110 psi/kg
7- تشغيل السيارة ثم تشغيل التبريد ووضع المحرك على 2000 دورة/دقيقة اي الرون على 2
يجب التاكد من ان المنظومة استلمت غاز لا يزيد وزنه على 1.1 كيلوا جرام حينها سيكون
قراءة المقياس 32
8- التاكد من رجوع الغاز البارد في انوب السحب و كذلك صفاء الزجاجة في فلتر الغاز من
الفقاعات .
اما لحظة التشغيل الاولى بعد ضخ الغاز للمرة الاولى و تشغيل السيارة و التبريد و المقياس
قرأ صفر او دون يجب التاكد من المنظومة لان هناك انسداد فيها قد يكون في البخاخ او الكونديسر

منقول


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 أغسطس 2009)

i_jabia قال:


> كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف السيارات و أسبابها عموما ؟
> ارجو من الاخوه الرد السريع
> اخوكم ابراهيم جابية فني تكييف وتبريد جديد




أعطال المكيف.. أسبابها وطرق اصلاحها..
أعطال مكيف السيارة كثيرة.. منها ضعف التبريد أو عدمه... أصوات غريبه.. ارتفاع حرارة المكينة.. اشتعال الكومبريسور..
ولكن يمكن حصر مسببا هذه الأعطال بالنقاط التالية:
-1 تسرب غاز الفريون.. أحد أكثر مسببات وقف التبريد وضعفه.. ويحدث هذا التسرب بفعل ثقب في أحد الأنابيب أو تسريب في صوفة الكومبريسور أو تلف ربلات مرابط المواسير مع البلوف أو الفلتر أو الراديتر أوعيب في لحام المواسير أو ثقب في الأنبوب المطاطي المكبوس أو تلف ساعة حساس الدبة أو ثقوب في الرديتر بسبب صدمة أو حصى.. ويمكن الكشف عن التسريب عند مختص في الفريون حيث يقوم بضغط الهواء داخل المواسير بواسطة مضخة ثم يقوم بالبحث عن التسريب بالصابون..
-2 السدد ... سبب مهم لانعدام التبريد وارتفاع حرارة المكينة ويؤدي في حالة عدم اصلاحه انفجار الكومبريسور أو ضعفه أو تلف مكابسه.. سبب السدد هو عطل في أحد البلوف أو كلها أو عطل الفلتر أو ثني في المواسير.. ويمكن الاستدلال عليه بصوت الكومبريسور حيث يصبح مخنوقاً كما تلاحظ تكون الجليد على المواسير وعند تطفئة المكيف تسمع صوت زنة.. ويمكن الاستدلال على موقع السدد باللمس.. ضع يدك على البلف الذي تشك به .. فإذا كان كله ساخناً أو كله بارداً فالخلل ليس منه.. وان وجدت نصفه بارداً ونصفه ساخناً فهو معطوب ويجب تبديله فوراً..
-3 الأعطال الكهربائية.. تتسبب في اختلال عمل المكيف في فصل الكومبريسور وتوقف المروحة وبالتالي ارتفاع حرارة المكينة.. وتشمل هذه الأعطال خلل الفيوزات.. خلل الظفيرة.. خلل ساعة الكومبريسور .. خلل تماتيك المروحة.. خلل ساعة المروحة
-4أعطال الكومبريسور.. ويمكن تقسيمها إلى قسمين
أ- أعطال المكابس والعمود.. وتسبب ضعف التبريد.. وتحدث بسبب اهمال اصلاح سدد أو بسبب صدمه على رأس الكومبريسور وعلاجها المؤقت زيادة الفريون... ولكن لا بد من تغيير الكومبريسور في هذه الحالة
ب- أعطال البكرة والكلتش.. وتسبب احتراق الكومبريسور .. وتحدث بسبب تجييم رمان البكرة أو التماس فخذ الملف .. أو تشغيل المكيف والسيارة مسرعة... وعلاجها تغيير الطقم ( البكرة - الكلتش - فخذ الملف ) ولكن كيف تتصرف اذا شغلت المكيف وأنت على سرعة وبدأت تشم دخان البكرة والكلتش؟؟
أوقف المكيف فوراً... وأوقف السيارة وأبق المحرك دائراً.. انظر إلى الكومبريسور.. إذا كانت البكرة تدور مع السير فالحمد لله.. أكمل طريقك بدون مكيف حتى تصل إلى محل صيانة..أما ان كان السير يدور بوش على البكرة ( البكرة مجيمة ) فأوقف المحرك فوراً... اذا كان سير المكيف لوحده... أي يوجد عدة سيور في السيارة.. فقم بقطع سير المكيف بسكين. وأكمل طريقك حتى أقرب محل صيانة.. أما ان كان سير السيارة واحداً.. فانتظر حتى تبرد السيارة ثم أرخ شداد السير وأبعد السير عن الكومبريسور.. ثم اثن السير واربطه بسيم وشد الشداد.. وامش برفق حتى أقرب محل صيانة...
-5أنقطاع سير المكيف... من أبسط الأعطال وحله طبعاً تغيير السير
...............................
أنواع الفريون وماركاته..
الفريون نوعان ... فريون 12 وفريون 134 ... تستخدم النوع المناسب لسيارتك ولكن لا تستخدم الآخر.. إذا كان مكيف سيارتك مصمم على فريون 12 ووضعت فيه فريون 134 فسينفجر الكومبريسور أو الثلاجة أو الراديتر فور تشغيل المكيف.. والعكس صحيح
للفريون ماركات كثيرة .. منها الجيد مثل الأمريكي والمكسيكي... والمتوسط مثل الكندي والايطالي.. والسيء مثل الأسباني والهندي.. والأفضل على الاطلاق هو فريون جينيترون الأمريكي ولكنه نادر الوجود وغالي الثمن
...............................
كيفية تعبئة الفريون..
يجب أن يعبئ الفريون شخص متخصص في الفريون ولكن كن على على معرفة بما يفعل حتى لا يضحك عليك..
** وضع زيت التكييف في الكومبريسور
** سحب الهواء نهائياً من المواسير والدبة والكومبريسور
** وضع اسطوانة الفريون بشكل مقلوب ثم فتحها قليلاً عن طريق المنظم.
** تشغيل المكيف 
** ضخ الفريون برفق وعلى شكل دفعات مع رش واجهة الرديتر بالماء .. إلى أن يبرد المكيف.. 
** اذا برد المكيف أوقف الاضافة حتى لا تزيد الحمل على الكومبريسور( الضغط الأمثل 20- 35 )أما ان زاد الضغط عن ذلك ولم يبرد المكيف فيجب تبديل الكومبريسور لأن مكابسه تالفه
** أطفئ المكيف واتركه ساعة على الأقل ليبرد الفريون ويستقر الزيت..


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

والله يعطيك العافية
موضوع ممتاز و شرح موفق


----------



## sailara (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله موضوع هام شكر الله لك


----------



## اديب اديب (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## الامين سات (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعليك


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي 
موضوعك كلش رائع


----------



## zaher11122 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع*


----------



## ahmed elamrosy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لك منى جزيل الشكر 
وفق الله خطاك​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر على الفيديو الرائع 
لو احد الزملاء عنده رسمه وشرح عن جهاز تكييف السيارة 
ياريت يرفعها وجزاكم الله خيراَ :63:
*


----------



## الشمس الساخنة (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم زميلكم محمد صادق الموسوي


----------



## mohamd reda (28 أغسطس 2011)

اللينكات مش شغاله ليه ارجو الرد


----------

